# Flushometer???



## Id plmr (Jan 7, 2009)

This is a picture of a urinal in a bar.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:blink: You win...


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

:blink:

WTF?


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

That should be a quarter turn ball valve IMO


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

wow. interesting commercial work!!! lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That beats what I see around here. And thats hard to do. 
Looks like you hang out in some rough joints. Must have a good happy hour.:thumbup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny how some of the best bars have the WORST bathrooms....


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

There's a funny story there somewhere.:blink:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*ditto*


Id plmr said:


> This is a picture of a urinal in a bar.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

the kinked supply makes it a water saver. 6 drops per flush.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Id plmr said:


> This is a picture of a urinal in a bar.


Looks like me in the morning...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Id plmr said:


> This is a picture of a urinal in a bar.


Hahaha!  Reminds me of bar I used to work at (plumbing). Stupid drunks (men AND women) routinely kicked the washrooms to pieces. The owner would rant and rave about it and then we would fix it all up and they'd do it again. He was especially unhappy when they did it after a big renovation and "all-new" bathrooms. 

We built "vandal-proof" heavy-gauge stainless covers for the valves but they'd kick em off the walls, smash the toilets, whatever. Buncha swine. I'd have a drink or six there sometimes, but avoided the washrooms as much as possible. Too disgusting in there.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

NICE!! Looks like several have missed the urinal..


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

slickrick said:


> That beats what I see around here. And thats hard to do.
> Looks like you hang out in some rough joints. Must have a good happy hour.:thumbup:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

looks like a keyd valve so how do they flush


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

the owner knew a guy who knew a guy... paid in beer. That's the kind of work you get when you pay in beer...


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks fine to me :whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats what we call using your head.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> the owner knew a guy who knew a guy... paid in beer. That's the kind of work you get when you pay in beer...


 
I'd do a better job than that if I was paid in beer.


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

Bar here in my town, very nice, excellent food, great staff, and the restrooms look worse than many in truck stops (I drove truck for many years, I've seen alot of truck stops) He asked me to rig something like that, just leave it at a trickle. I didn't do it. I convinced him to let us do a remodel, now he has urinals that are sensored, and are set into the wall, flush with the wall, been almost two years and no problems. Maybe you can convince this guy to do something like that, make you some money, and maybe solve his problem.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Man Id be afraid to drink the water in that place.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey that bar wasn't in Mountain Home was it?

I think I remember putting that in back in the 70's...:laughing:

The bar owner paid with beer before I did the work...:thumbup:


----------

